

Spam clogging Amazon's Kindle self-publishing - berberich
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/16/us-amazon-kindle-spam-idUSTRE75F68620110616

======
ChuckMcM
I noticed early on a preponderence of folks download a book that is out of
copyright from books.google.com and then upload it as a self-published work
for $0.99 - $4.99 on the Kindle store. Same scan flaws as the Google books
result, everything.

Not illegal (the book is out of copyright) but really annoying.

